# Elektronikas pamati >  Kā pārbaudīt simistoru?

## Vinchi

Ieprikš nekad nebija bijusi vajadzība pārbaudīt simistoru. Lasīju dažādas pamācības kā ar ommetru pārdaudīt.

Uzliekot negatīvo testera vadu uz T1 un otru uz T2 un tad T2 savienojot uz brīdi ar vārtiem. Bet pretestība jaunam tiristoram nesamazinās.

Testēt mēģināju BT138 un BTA140, varbūt testerim izejošais spriegums par mazu, vai varbūt jāņem analogais testeris?



To test the Triac with an ohmmeter (R X 1 scale), you connect the ohmmeter's negative lead to anode 1 and the positive lead to anode 2, as shown in figure 2-13. The ohmmeter should indicate a very high resistance. Short the gate to anode 2; then remove it. The resistance reading. should drop to a low value and remain low until either of the ohmmeter leads is disconnected from the Triac. This completes the first test. 

The second test involves reversing the ohmmeter leads between anodes 1 and 2 so that the positive lead is connected to anode 1 and the negative lead is connected to anode 2. Again, short the gate to anode 2; then remove it. The resistance reading should again drop to a low value and remain low until either of the ohmmeter leads is disconnected.

----------


## ansius

no pieredzes - tiristoru patiesībā nav viegli pārbaudīt, jo ir tikai viens gadījums kad viņš toč ir beigts - anods ar katodu ir uz īso, bet bieži viņi ir pusbeigti, piemēram paši atveras pie kadiem 50V lai gan vajadzētu līdz 600V turēt. tava metode varētu nestrādāt jo ir pārāk maz spriegums uz tiristora, ieslēdz virknē kronu. tad toč vajadzētu atvērties, otra lieta vai tas tiešām ir tiristors, jeb simistors (bildē tev ir simistors (triac))?

----------


## Vinchi

Njaa drusku sajaucu terminus, domāts bija simistors.

Šķiet ka ne ar vienu digitālo testeri nav iespējams tā uz ātro pārbaudīt. Mēģināju ar analogo tad viss sanāk  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, paskatam datasheet.
skaidrs, ka pie tik mazaam straavaam caur A1/A2 tas simistors atveerts nepaliks peec G atvienoshanas.
veel - jaudiigaaki simistori neveersies valjaa taa, jo R starp G/A1 ir 50..100ohm..

----------


## defs

Starp G un A1 arī būtu jārāda pretestība zem kilooma. Patiesībā semistors atveras konkrētā virzienā,atkarībā no pieliktās polaritātes uz G. Esmu izmēģinajis TC125-8 pie ~220V. ja spriegums un strāva neatļauj,tad var pie maza trafiņa ar spuldzīti pēc sekojošas shēmas.

----------


## defs

p.s. pretestību atvienojot spuldzīte nodzisīs.Ar pretestību degs ar pilnu kvēli,ja pretestība nebūs pārāk liela/.Ja pretestība lielāka,tad semistors atvērsies ar aizturi un spuldzite degs tumšāk.Ja virknē pretestībai slēdz diodi,tad degs uz pus kvēli.Ja mainām diodes polaritāti,tad arī ar puskvēli,tikai mainīsies polaritāte uz spuldzīti.

----------


## Vinchi

Ja shēmā ir ielodēti aptuveni 6 simistori tad variants ar spuldzīti nešķiet diezko parocīgs.

Paņēmu analogo testeri kuram 9v krona iekšā stāv, baigi ātri un vienkārši sanāca pārbaudīt. Mēģināju ar vienu citu analogo testeri kuram iekšā 1x AA 1,5v baterija simistors tikai atvērās ar vienu polaritāti, apmainot polaritāti nespēja atvērt  ::

----------


## Delfins

drošāk zem normālas slodzes.
atceros kad vidusskolā disenēi laboju gaismas. bija visādi pusbeigti.  Ja uztais normālu slēgumu/slodzi un un nav tā kā vajag - metam miskastē  ::

----------


## Obsis

Es šamos parasti prābaudu pēc definīcijas. Parasti jau nu 300 V visiem vajag turēt. Ja nē, tad sarežģītāk. Šauju 60W spuldzi pie viena elektroda, otru tīklā. Aizvaru ar pinceti noīsinām, spuldzei jāstāv ciet. Palaižam vaļā, jāiedegās, ja nedeg, piepalīdzam ar 10 k rezistoru. Nedeg - tātad iztvaikojis. Deg visu laiku, tātad pārogļojies. Ja tas nav simistors bet tiristors, tad slēdzam caur diodi. 100% drošība un uzticamība.
Savukārt, ja tas ir augstākai frekvencei pielietojums, tad svarīgs ir dU/dt, un jānokontrolē tikai tas,

----------


## kaspich

nez gan, kaadi simistori atveraas ar gaisaa pakaartu gate, un kuriem palidz 10k..
shaadi padomi deres mazjaudiigajiem, ar mazam palaisanas straavaam..

kaut gan - nu, njemam realu iekartu, un skatam rezhiimus. nah speciaali ko raut aaraa, paarbaudiit???

----------


## Janis1279

viena shēmiņa:
http://www.matni.com/Arabic/Elec-Info/S ... rtest.html

----------


## Obsis

Īsti nesapratu uzbraucienu: 220V/10k=22mA.
Varu piekrist kas tas ir pamaz priekš sliežu metināmā tiristora, bet parasta pēc traņa izskatošies vai pat KY202 krievu vunderkindiem tas nebūt nav nepietiekami. Un vispār, pīķī SQRT(2) dod 31,4 mA. Vot aiztaisīt gan ar 10k nevarēs, vērtības zem 100...200 Omiem var droši aizmirst, bet labāk turēties pie 5...10 Omi, ja iespējams.

----------


## kaspich

> Īsti nesapratu uzbraucienu: 220V/10k=22mA.
> Varu piekrist kas tas ir pamaz priekš sliežu metināmā tiristora, bet parasta pēc traņa izskatošies vai pat KY202 krievu vunderkindiem tas nebūt nav nepietiekami. Un vispār, pīķī SQRT(2) dod 31,4 mA. Vot aiztaisīt gan ar 10k nevarēs, vērtības zem 100...200 Omiem var droši aizmirst, bet labāk turēties pie 5...10 Omi, ja iespējams.


 pag.. kaapeec Tu reekjini I pie Umax? standarta simistoram Igate ir limiteets 5..50mA. nu, i, pie kaada U vinjsh atveersies? hvz.. viens buus valjaa pie Ua1a2 pie 20V, otrs pie 120V..
taa buutu pusbeeda.
ko Tu tur rakstiji par to aizveershanu? sho sadalju gan varetu smalkaak, luudzu  ::

----------


## Obsis

Tireklim to pārbaudot nav jābūt absolūti atvērtam, ja pusatvērts, tas taisni ļauj sašķirot iespējami vienādos pa pāriem.

Par aiztaišīšanu: tas ka Tev gate ir vaļā, ir nenoteikts stāvoklis, kas atkarībā no tirekļa tipa un apkārtējās vides apstākļiem var būt gan ciet, gan vaļā. Tāpēc aiztaisīšqanai gate ir jāpieliek uz masu. Bet tā kā bieži to ATVER kad signāls ir, un aizver, kad signāls nav, tad otrajā gadījumā jāizspriež CIK lielu rezistoru likt uz masu, lai tireklis to `uzskatītu` par nulli Omu. Citādi nāksies patērēt pārāk lielu signāla jaudu nelietderīgi. Protams palaižot caur impulsu trafu tiektais vairs nav tik aktuāli.

----------


## kaspich

obsi, lasu un briinos - Tu kaut kur kaut ko esi dzirdeejis, un tik pilnii.
Tavs posts shajaa teemaa - pilniigs dumums. izdzees, luudzu.

----------


## Obsis

Ā! Sapratu, ka Tu nesaprati ideju. Nevis tiristors PATS ir pusatvērts, tas protams nav iespējams pat teorētiski. Es runāju par REGULATORA pusatvērtību jeb atvēršanos pie tīkla pussprieguma. Ceru tas Tev neliksies dumi, ka tiristors var atvērties gan pie 300 V 220 V tīklā, gan pie 280 V, gan pie 200V, gan pie 65 V gan arī pie 14V. Da pie jebkāda sprieguma, kas spēj iedot "pietiekamu" strāvu aizvarā. Ceru, ka nav šokējoši uzzināt, ka tīklā spriegums cikliski mainās.

Bet lūk aizvara raksturlīknes gan atšķirās, un pat vienā partijā atšķirās. Tāpēc, ja tiristori strādās vienā pajūgā vai pušpula efekta iegūšanai, piemēram Royera pārveidotājā, vai pretslēgumā - simistora aizvietošanai, vai paralēloti - lielākas strāvas iegūšanai, tad trafs labāk iespārdīs, ja abi tiristori atšausies pie identiskiem spriegumiem. Nepatīk ne trafiem ne motoriem asimetriska barošana, nu nepatīk un neko nevar darīt. Tāpēc dažkārt (kaut arī nepavisam ne visur) tiristorus ir lietderīgi sazortēt pēc atvēršanās strāvas. Tad, ja slodzē ir lampiņa, un iebaro no tīkla, un rezistors ir tāds, ka šamais atveras pie pussprieguma, tad sašķirošanu var izdarīt vienkārši pēc acumēra, vērojot lampas spilgtumu. Vismaz likt pārī ļoti atšķirīgus eksemplārus nav prāta darbs. Un tās daži desmiti kastes ar KY202, ko man mūžā nācies pāršķirot, ir savā starpā atšķīrušies apmēram 2 reizes pēc aizvara sliekšņa strāvas, žiperīgākie no slinkākajiem.

Tāpēc sorrī, komentāru neatsaucu un neatsaukšu.

----------


## kaspich

nez, vai Tevi apbeedinaashu, vai iepriecinaashu, bet.. es sapratu [jau sakumaa], ko Tu domaaji. tikai.
man ir principiaalas iebildes pret Tavu fisku shaja gadiijumaa.

es uzskatu [un tas saskan ar profesionaalu pieeju, ne kaktu metodeem, peec manas izpratnes]:

1. tiristoru/simistoru vadiibas kjeedes ir jaataisa taadas, lai garanteetu vismaz 50% virs max palaishanas straavas pie min temperatuuras [pie min t parasti arii vajag vislielaako straavu]
2. shii straava jaagarantee pie max U uz gate [kas paredzeets datasheet]
3. ja tiek sleegti vairaaki simistori paraleeli, tad jaanodroshina normaals/pareizs darbs pat pie visnelabveeliigaakaas parametru sakritiibas

pielasiishana, sildiishana, uzlaadeshana, samiiljoshsna - 80gadu ljubitelju piegaajiens. taa nevar.

----------


## Obsis

Jeb iebildumi bija par šo?:
""Par aiztaišīšanu: tas ka Tev gate ir vaļā, ir nenoteikts stāvoklis, kas atkarībā no tirekļa tipa un apkārtējās vides apstākļiem var būt gan ciet, gan vaļā. Tāpēc aiztaisīšanai gate ir jāpieliek uz masu. ""
Precizēsim, nenoteikts tiešām ir neveiksmīgs vārds. Teiksim, nedefinēts. Ta'ču tas nemaina lietas būtību. Daži tiristori ar galu gaisā var uzvesties tā, it kā gals (es runāju par aizvara galu) būtu pie sprieguma, kamēr citas markas tiristors uzvedīsies kā it kā gals būtu iezemēts. Galu galā arī tranzistoriem ar bāzi un lauķiem ar aizvaru ir līdzīgi, viss atkarīgs no parazītiski ieplūstošo un noplūstošo strāvu balansa, un visiem tas ir nedefinēts stāvoklis, kam var būt da jebkāds rezultāts.


RE:""Bet tā kā bieži to ATVER kad signāls ir, un aizver, kad signāls nav, tad otrajā gadījumā jāizspriež CIK lielu rezistoru likt uz masu, lai tireklis to `uzskatītu` par nulli Omu. Citādi nāksies patērēt pārāk lielu signāla jaudu nelietderīgi.""
Parasti tiristoru virināšanai ļoti vienkāršās shēmās lieto galvaniski neatsaistītu signāla avotu, piemēram ERA savulaik ražotajā spuldzīšu regulatorā. Šādām shēmā, lai izslēgtu nenoteiktību tajā laika posmā, kad spriegums ir zems, protams ir KAUT KĀDS rezistors no aizvara uz masu. Bet parēķinot, ka signāla avots ir varbūt tikai 0,1 vai pat 0,05 mkF kondiņš, tātad strāva maziņa maziņa, pārāk "laba" šī noplūdes pretestība arī nevar būt. Tātad vienmēr ir kompromiss starp stabilu (zemomīgu) pretestību un gigantisku kondensatoru, vai otrādi.


RE:""Protams palaižot caur impulsu trafu teiktais vairs nav tik aktuāli.""
Es tiku domājis to tā, ka šādā shēmā visbiežāk aizvars ir iebarots pa tiešo, vai arī caur ļoti nelielu pretestību pārstrāvas novēršanai. Līdz ar to lielākā daļa impulsu trafā ielaistās enerģijas iepumpējas aizvarā. Nevis kā iepriekšējā variantā, kur varbūt, kas zina, tikai 10% no enerģijas ieplūst aizvarā.

----------


## kaspich

> Jeb iebildumi bija par šo?:
> ""Par aiztaišīšanu: tas ka Tev gate ir vaļā, ir nenoteikts stāvoklis, kas atkarībā no tirekļa tipa un apkārtējās vides apstākļiem var būt gan ciet, gan vaļā. Tāpēc aiztaisīšanai gate ir jāpieliek uz masu. ""
> Precizēsim, nenoteikts tiešām ir neveiksmīgs vārds. Teiksim, nedefinēts. Ta'ču tas nemaina lietas būtību. Daži tiristori ar galu gaisā var uzvesties tā, it kā gals (es runāju par aizvara galu) būtu pie sprieguma, kamēr citas markas tiristors uzvedīsies kā it kā gals būtu iezemēts. Galu galā arī tranzistoriem ar bāzi un lauķiem ar aizvaru ir līdzīgi, viss atkarīgs no parazītiski ieplūstošo un noplūstošo strāvu balansa, un visiem tas ir nedefinēts stāvoklis, kam var būt da jebkāds rezultāts.
> 
> 
> RE:""Bet tā kā bieži to ATVER kad signāls ir, un aizver, kad signāls nav, tad otrajā gadījumā jāizspriež CIK lielu rezistoru likt uz masu, lai tireklis to `uzskatītu` par nulli Omu. Citādi nāksies patērēt pārāk lielu signāla jaudu nelietderīgi.""
> Parasti tiristoru virināšanai ļoti vienkāršās shēmās lieto galvaniski neatsaistītu signāla avotu, piemēram ERA savulaik ražotajā spuldzīšu regulatorā. Šādām shēmā, lai izslēgtu nenoteiktību tajā laika posmā, kad spriegums ir zems, protams ir KAUT KĀDS rezistors no aizvara uz masu. Bet parēķinot, ka signāla avots ir varbūt tikai 0,1 vai pat 0,05 mkF kondiņš, tātad strāva maziņa maziņa, pārāk "laba" šī noplūdes pretestība arī nevar būt. Tātad vienmēr ir kompromiss starp stabilu (zemomīgu) pretestību un gigantisku kondensatoru, vai otrādi.
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok, stop.
1. nav taads 'gals' tiristoram/simistoram. simistoram ir gate, a1, a2.
2. nav taadas 'zemes'. simistoram gate spriegumu meera attiecibaa pret a1
3. skatam datasheet. tajaa noraada Rga1, pie kuras simistoram ir jaabuut ciet lidz defineetajam Ua1a2. meeriit mistiskas sakariibas - kaa simistors uzvedas pie R==bezgaliiba, 104562.6 ohm, u.c. - interesanti, kad nav ko dariit, bet ne vairaak;
4. tas, cik % jaudas/energjijas aiziet gate, nav atkariigs no iesleeguma tipa [trafs, U avots, vai aks cits], bet no konkretaas realizaacijas

visas taas muljas par zemeem, nopluudeem, nulleem, zemeem, kapacitaateem.. bred sinjei kabili.

veel viena lieta, ko testos [aciimredzot] nevines nenjem veeraa. paarbaudot U, liidz kuram simistors ir ciet: jaaieveero dU/dt pieaugums starp anodiem.
jo, citaadi - tiiraa sagadishanaas, ko taads 'tests' uzraadiis  ::  
respeltiivi - vnk tiristora sleegshana pie U avota - rupjsh datasheet pamatparametru paarkaapums, rezultaats - dumiibas.

----------


## Obsis

Oooo, ku operatīvi, abi esam tīklā šobrīd. Okay, daļēji piekrītu. Vispār, cik man nācies pēc veca niķa pārbaudīt rietumnieku tiristorus, tie ir stipri vienādi.

RE:""es uzskatu par profesionaalu pieeju, ne kaktu metodeem:
1. tiristoru/simistoru vadiibas kjeedes ir jaataisa taadas, lai garanteetu vismaz 50% virs max palaishanas straavas""
Sorrī, pašos prastākajos regulatoros atver TAD, kad spriegums sasniedzis atbilstošo vērtību. Tur nekāds 
Šmita trigeris nav un nebūs vadības ķēdē. Taču šos verķus (drošvien vienkāršības dēļ) nereti lieto tā, ka nevajadzētu, un tad sākas tā lāpīšanās. Par pilnu maku piekrītu, ka uz konveijera tā pielasīt nedrīkst. Savukārt triju eksemplāru uztaisīšanai - neiesi tak rumpi-pumpi samocīt, ja vari pielasīt. Bet zolīdāk protams būtu pacensties.

RE:""3. ja tiek sleegti vairaaki simistori paraleeli, tad jaanodroshina normaals/pareizs darbs pat pie visnelabveeliigaakaas parametru sakritiibas"". Tas nozīmē dinistoru vai tā ekvivalentu aizvaram virknē. Laba doma - tieši tā jau Eras konstrukcijā tika darīts, un tāpēc tā bija stabila, atšķirībā no prastām RC vadības ķēdēm. Bet dinistori apkārt nesvaidās, ne toreiz, ne šodien. Tātad nākas vērsties pēc to surogāta - atsprākleniskā tranzistoru kopojuma. Šamais savukārt ļoti jutīgi mainās no pāra uz pāri (atkal jāpielasa !!) un vēl ļaunāk, no temperatūras istabā. Pretējais risinājums ir kā traņiem emiterā, tā te katodā ielikt maziņu pretestībiņu. Tikai tā maita karsīs, tas nav labs risinājums. Vārdu sakot Tavs pados ir tulkojams sekojoši: - gribi labu shēmu, taisi ar impulsu trafu vai optronu. Un Tev ir pilnīga taisnība. Tikai klientam vajag pusstundā saliekamu verķi par 2 Ls štukā nevis nedēļu knibināmu par 200 Ls štukā. un no tā ar tad ceļas visas tās ēverģēlības: ""pielasiishana, sildiishana, uzlaadeshana, samiiljoshsna - 80gadu ljubitelju piegaajiens. taa nevar"".

----------


## kaspich

nee, kapeec..
neviens neliek vadiit ar DC, paaris elementi [rc kjeede + E atkaartotaajs], taisam speeciigu [bet, ne paaraak garu] impusu, ko caur sadaloshajaam/individuaalajaam R pievadam kaut 100 dazhaadiem simistoriem..

par to U uz gate.. nuu, nez. man jau skjiet, ka tieshi paaris eksemplaaros taisot, var atlauties 2 tranjus, kas imitee dinistoru..

piedod, bet Tu risini/peimini taadas jokainas probleemas :P

ar trafu vadiibu.. jaa,esmu ciiniijies, ir +, ir -..
esmu arii ciiniijies ar tiristoru nopluudi sprostvirzienaa, ja uz gate ir atveroshais U.. tas gan bija aparaatam, kuram artiristoriem vajadzeeja dinamisko diapazonu virs 60db  :: 

p.s. korketa sheema sadaardzinaas par santimiem. tooties nodroshina momentaanu un korektu darbu pie jebkaadiem konkretjaiem komponentiem.
ja taa sheema [uzlabotaa] ir ilgi jaachikaa/jaaregulee - jaamaina konstruktors.
un, ja elementu pielasiishana [kas aiznjem dofiga laika] konsturktoram nekaa veertee - taatad, konstuktors vnk nevelk.
nevelk sho korekto sheemu izstraadaat  ::

----------


## Obsis

RE:""nav taads 'gals' tiristoram/simistoram. simistoram ir gate, a1, a2. Nav taadas 'zemes'. simistoram gate spriegumu meera attiecibaa pret a1""
Es biju savā naivā prātā iedomājies, ka tam ir trīs gali, viens tievais un divi resnie. Tievo sauc par aizvaru, resnos vienu par anodu un otro par katodu. Tā kā katodu zīmē shēmās uz augšu tikai nejēgas, tad to nodēvēt par masu nav brēcoša neprecizitāte pat tad, ja tā ir vietējā masa, kas cilājas pret zemes potenciālu, galu galā tas visbiežāk ir tiristora fiziskais korpuss.

ŖE:""3. meeriit mistiskas sakariibas - kaa simistors uzvedas pie R==bezgaliiba, 104562.6 ohm, u.c. - interesanti, kad nav ko dariit, bet ne vairaak""
Bet es tak neaicināju mērīt, es teicu, ka nevajag pieļaut nedefinētos stāvokļus, tos pašus ko tik izteiksmīgi te apraksti

RE:""4. tas, cik % jaudas/energjijas aiziet gate, nav atkariigs no iesleeguma tipa, bet no konkretaas realizaacijas""
Kā pa diegu. Tā arī ir. Tikai.... konkr;ētā realizācija ir SMAGI atkarīga no izvēlētās shēmas, tas ir detaļu bāzes. Un esam atkal atpakaļ, ka vienā realizācijā pietiks ar 0,01 mkF un otrā realizācijā prasīsies pēc 0,2 mkF. Ir starpība izmēros?? (pie 400V max)

RE:""veel viena lieta, ko testos [aciimredzot] nevines nenjem veeraa. paarbaudot U, liidz kuram simistors ir ciet: jaaieveero dU/dt pieaugums starp anodiem.""
Vispār tev ir taisnība, šis lielums var smagi atšķirties, un arī rietumnieku ražojumiem. Taču reālā tīkla gadījumā, ja vien tas nav smagi piesārņots ar adatām tīkls, tad pašatvēršanās dēļ tīkla sprieguma sinusoīdas lēnās izmaiņas ir diezgan mazvarbūtiska, savukārt, dēļ paša tiristora radītā sprieguma lēciena uz slodzi, tas nevienu neintersē, jo tam tikuntā jābūt vaļā, kāda starpība kas to atver. 

RE:""respeltiivi - vnk tiristora sleegshana pie U avota - rupjsh datasheet pamatparametru paarkaapums, rezultaats - dumiibas." Tad jau nu trešo reizi piesauktais ERA regulators arī ir tīra dumība. Nez tikai kāpēc tādus (identiska kopija lidz pat stiprinājumu caurumiem (nevaru vien beigt brīnīties) joprojām montē visos Turcijas, Izraēlas, Ēģiptes nostūros, un tici man gan, tie nav Latvijā ražoti nudien. Šodien pat vienu sataisīju. Vienīgā starpība, ka Erai tiristors bija KY202, kamēr šiem ir glīts TO220 korpuss un montēts uz trula apaļa bezribu radiatora.

----------


## kaspich

jtm..
cilveek, tak pirms spamot, paskaties..graamataas.

tiristoram ir  - gate [aizvars], katods, anods
simistoriem ir gate [aizvars] A1, A2

ejam taalaak. kaadi C uz 400V, prichom to piesaukshana? nemaaki uzprojekteet sheemu, kur nav jaaizmento neefektivi risinaajumi? suudiigi..
par gnd - liimenja/profesionalitaates raadiitaajs. 99% iekaartu tas nebuus gnd [kaut, s naprjagom, saprast jau var];

tas, ka bsoluutaa leetumaa izmanto U metodi simistora atveershanani.. nu, un? nu, taas 'iekaartas' arii atbilstoshi straadaa..

par du/dt pieaugumu. fail.
fail gan testa gadiijumaa, fail tajaa gadiijumaa, kad iekaartu piesleedz spanim. 
nekonkreetie teksti par atskjiriibaam -jaa, atskjiras, bet - konstruktora uzdevums [ar demferiem] sho du/dt ierobezhot. nevis, rupji paarkaappjot, meeriit simistora speeju paarciest U shoku  ::

----------


## Obsis

RE:""neviens neliek vadiit ar DC, paaris elementi [rc kjeede + E atkaartotaajs], taisam speeciigu [bet, ne paaraak garu] impusu, ko caur sadaloshajaam/individuaalajaam R pievadam kaut 100 dazhaadiem simistoriem.""
OK, tas ir jauki. tikai mazākā nostrādes kļūme un emitera atkārtotājs saņem 310 V adatu. Man tā shēma nešķiet īsti uzticama tīkla versijai. Citiem pielietojumiem tā ir ideāla.

RE:""man jau skjiet, ka tieshi paaris eksemplaaros taisot, var atlauties 2 tranjus, kas imitee dinistoru""
Ja jāvada viens vienīgs tiristors/simistors, tad 100% piekrītu, un šodien tā arī izdarīju. Netipisks defekts bija, dinistors nokāries, abos virzienos nevada ne pie kāda sprieguma. Iebāzu KT315/361 pāri un viss strādā.

RE:""ar trafu vadiibu.. jaa,esmu ciiniijies, ir +, ir -..""
Drošvien piekritīsi, ka lielākais (-) ir tas, ka tie ir jāuztin.

RE:""korketa sheema sadaardzinaas par santimiem. tooties nodroshina momentaanu un korektu darbu pie jebkaadiem konkretjaiem komponentiem.""
Redzi, es runāju par shēmu, ko sakarina kā piecas detaļas divās rindās starp pieskrūvējamo detaļu izvadiem, bet Tu mani gribi pārliecināt, ka kodināt plati ar divdesmit elementiem ir tikai daži santīmi dārgāk. Lielražošanā varbūt jā, tā patiesi ir, jo tur iekarināt detaļu tas ir roku darbs kas defoltā dārgi. Bet tikai ne sīksērijā.

----------


## kaspich

par to impulsu taisiishanu.. dumiibas staasti. pilniigas.
ja bail par U tesienu simistora nospraasganas gadiijumaa:
1. not flammable series R virknee uz gate
2. atbilstosh [600w] supresors/zeners pirms R

shiis abas lietas gan dereetu jebkuraa gadiijumaa.

par kodinaashanu.. nu, redz, man Tavas probleemas nav saprotamas. jo es jau 10 gadus pats nekodinu plates, par 2..3 LVL projektiem neciinos [ceru, ka nekad nenaaksies ciiniites], taadus regulatoru remonteeju pirms 15 gadiem..

globaali - es esmu perfekcionists. man patiik skaisti, korekti, stabili, izlaiziiti risinaajumi. nekaadu pielasiishanu, pierunaashanu, mediteeshanu. manupraat, tas ir domaashans/piegaajiena veids. es savaadaak nemaaku/negribu.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""ejam taalaak. kaadi C uz 400V, prichom to piesaukshana? nemaaki uzprojekteet sheemu, kur nav jaaizmento neefektivi risinaajumi? ""
Interesanti gan, es nenoliedzot, ka var uztaisīt kondiņa lādēšanu aiz rezistīva dalītāja, taču tas maksās lielas jaudas karšanu, tāpēc man nav nācies redzēt tādu vienkāršo jaudas regulatoru, kam kondiņš nebūtu piežauts pa tiešo pie tīkla. Un ja tā, tad 314 V ir neizbēgami, bet 350 V kondiņus neražo. Tātad 400 V ir vienīgā opcija. Brīnos par Tavu dīvaino tieksmi oponēt, tā it kā nezinātu kā parasti taisa.

RE:""99% iekaartu tas nebuus gnd [kaut, s naprjagom, saprast jau var]""
Nu jā, te Tev taisnība. vienkārši ""shēmas lapas lejasgala minimaģistrāle"" skanēs vēl rēcīgāk

RE:""tas, ka absoluutaa leetumaa izmanto U metodi simistora atveershanani.. nu, un? nu, taas 'iekaartas' arii atbilstoshi straadaa."" Bet tur, kur svarīga ir precizitāte lieto visu ko citu, tikai ne vertikālo un ne fāzu vadību. Tomēr statistiski 90% visu verķu ir lētuči. Vispār nepatīk man tiristori, un precīzijas ierīcēm no tiem būtu jāturas pa gabalu. Nu kaut vai adatu dēļ.

RE:""par du/dt pieaugumu. fail. fail tajaa gadiijumaa, kad iekaartu piesleedz spanim.""
Varbūt, bet kuru tas interesē?? Pēc dažām milisekundēm sākies jauns pusperiods, kurā dU/dt nebūs pārsniegts. Un šī viena izskrējusī adata lēno inerciālo slodzi nevienā acī neiespārda.

RE:""konstruktora uzdevums [ar demferiem] sho du/dt ierobezhot. nevis, rupji paarkaappjot""
Piekrītu, bet tikai tad, ja šim vienam impulsam ir paliekošas sekas. 

Labi, es eju čučāt, ir vēls un rīt man patāls ceļš priekšā uz krievu veikalu, kas vienīgais ir atvērts pie šabata. Šodien nepaguvu nopirkt paiku, acu priekšā trijos visas durvis pilsētā degungalā aizcirta, negribu līdz jaunās darba nedēļas sākumam svētdienā palikt neēdis. Krievu bode ir blakus jūrai, varēs iepirkt delikatesi - īstu cīkgaļu bez galvenā rabināta zīmoga, pie viena varēs biku pasauļoties smiltiņās, tagad vairs nav tik karsts kā vasarā un var turēt. Nav vairs jāpārvietojas īsiem pārskrējieniem no kondicioniera uz kondicionieri. Tā ka ar labu nakti.

----------

